# Canada



## Gazelle (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm writing from southern Ontario, Canada (outside Toronto). Does anyone know if the QuinTron breath test for SIBO is done by labs in this area? And, if possible, I'd appreciate the names of any doctors in the area who are familiar with the Cedars-Sinai protocol. Thanks.


----------

